# Night ruined



## Mr. T (Jun 27, 2015)

I knew I shouldn't have gone out tonight. I won't be continuing like some of the crap uber drivers, and cabbies.

I also would like to point out I changed in under 20 mins in the pouring rain like a real man in didn't pay to have someone else do it


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Mr. T said:


> View attachment 12568
> I knew I shouldn't have gone out tonight. I won't be continuing like some of the crap uber drivers, and cabbies.
> 
> I also would like to point out I changed in under 20 mins in the pouring rain like a real man in didn't pay to have someone else do it


^^^
Haha!
I remember one day I was driving down Ventura Bl. and in their parking lot I see this big pale yellow Cadillac Fleetwood in the parking lot of Ralphs and I had never seen one like that except for my momz. 
Yellow leather, yellow padded top, the whole magilla.... in those days the big Cadillacs looked like the Empire State Building driving down the street. HUGE car. 
Anyway, there she is trying to get the fender skirt off the car to change the tire in about 105 degree heat. 
I say to her... what's with not calling the AAA? This is before the days of everybody having a cell, and the pay phones at Ralphs are like 250 feet away. (L.A. drivers know about Ralphs) 
So I change the tire for her and I'm sweating like a pig and hung over (That decade I was always hung over) and say that I'll follow her home after I just throw the fender skirt and hub cap in the trunk rather than wrestling with them. 
Found the nail, plugged it, took it to the station to fill it up, repeated the process. 
And my mom would brag about changing a tire with a "split rim" (google it) when she was in her 20's.


----------



## Mr. T (Jun 27, 2015)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Haha!
> I remember one day I was driving down Ventura Bl. and in their parking lot I see this big pale yellow Cadillac Fleetwood in the parking lot of Ralphs and I had never seen one like that except for my momz.
> Yellow leather, yellow padded top, the whole magilla.... in those days the big Cadillacs looked like the Empire State Building driving down the street. HUGE car.
> ...


It just amazes me the amount of people who can't to do simple tire changes any more. Like really? I had it done and gone in 20 mins. You're lucky if you get a RSS truck in an hour, plus the time to change and pay.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Mr. T said:


> It just amazes me the amount of people who can't to do simple tire changes any more. Like really? I had it done and gone in 20 mins. You're lucky if you get a RSS truck in an hour, plus the time to change and pay.


Hey, this is the issue........!!

There USED to be a spare tire, crowbar and jack. Pretty simple.

I was having someone over for dinner one night but needed to change a flat for the next day. I opened the trunk on that Jap car and had to struggle to get that jack contraption out of it's compartment. Then I literally had to read the instructions to get it all separated and figure out what convertble/adapter thingamajoo you had to attach to what thingamajig to unfold to create a makeshift wrench. Then there's some other part of some type. Then the thought if putting all that cheap shit back together was enough. I called AAA and had dinner finished in time. He arrived in 10 minutes and used that universal floor jack which took all but 38 seconds to get the wheel off the ground. Plus a REAL wrench to get the lugs off.

Most cars don't even have a spare and jack anymore. It's an option. They're giving you basically a can of Fix-a-flat and an air pump.


----------



## Mr. T (Jun 27, 2015)

Oh My said:


> Hey, this is the issue........!!
> 
> There USED to be a spare tire, crowbar and jack. Pretty simple.
> 
> ...


I never could figure out my VW jack, I went and borrowed a real one from the neighbors and still changed my own.


----------



## Like...are you my uber? (Jun 11, 2015)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Haha!
> I remember one day I was driving down Ventura Bl. and in their parking lot I see this big pale yellow Cadillac Fleetwood in the parking lot of Ralphs and I had never seen one like that except for my momz.
> Yellow leather, yellow padded top, the whole magilla.... in those days the big Cadillacs looked like the Empire State Building driving down the street. HUGE car.
> ...


And then you got laid?


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Mr. T said:


> I never could figure out my VW jack, I went and borrowed a real one from the neighbors and still changed my own.


And the car I used for Ubering got a flat and I had no problem changing it but all those parts and wingnuts and shit are lying loose in the spare tire compartment because I have no patience to put it all back together. And it's all there ready to use for the next time.


----------



## UBERxGc (Feb 8, 2015)

Since when is changing a tyre worthy of a post Did you not hear about the indian guy who carved a pathway thru a mountain for his villagers?


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

UBERxGc said:


> Since when is changing a tyre worthy of a post Did you not hear about the indian guy who carved a pathway thru a mountain for his villagers?


Yeah, to gang rape a blonde tourist. I agree, this is all sensationalism.


----------



## UBERxGc (Feb 8, 2015)

Oh My said:


> Yeah, to gang rape a blonde tourist. I agree, this is all sensationalism.


Hmmm did I miss a story relating to that village or are you talking about rape in india in general?


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

Flat tires are part of the gig, nothing you can do but change it and move on.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

The stigma behind changing a tire is so crazy. I was riding with a family member who hit something and quickly lost air. I was the one who noticed it, so I said to pull into the shop right next to us. I thought we might as well give this dead place some business. They seemed so irritated to do it though, even though the tools were all right there. This country is so ****ed up. They said $10 cash only and pay up front. I said ok sure, like it's a big ****ing deal. Just do it and shut the **** up. You have a hydraulic jack right there and it'll take you 2 ****ing seconds.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Problem with the tires is the lug nuts.
Auto shops tighten them down with the electric wrench SO tight it's difficult to loosen them.
I can do 100 pushups per day at 49 years old on a good day, but those lug nuts are a crapshoot.


----------



## Mr. T (Jun 27, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Problem with the tires is the lug nuts.
> Auto shops tighten them down with the electric wrench SO tight it's difficult to loosen them.
> I can do 100 pushups per day at 49 years old on a good day, but those lug nuts are a crapshoot.


Stomp on it.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

Mr. T said:


> Stomp on it.


Exactly, everyone should be taught the foot technique with tire partially on the ground so it doesn't move. One stomp til you hear the lug nut "screech" in place...lol


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Problem with the tires is the lug nuts.
> Auto shops tighten them down with the electric wrench SO tight it's difficult to loosen them.
> I can do 100 pushups per day at 49 years old on a good day, but those lug nuts are a crapshoot.


Yup, especially with that aluminium (or whatever) folding wrench they now give you that twists and contorts. Hoping it doesn't break before you get them all off.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

itsablackmarket said:


> The stigma behind changing a tire is so crazy. I was riding with a family member who hit something and quickly lost air. I was the one who noticed it, so I said to pull into the shop right next to us. I thought we might as well give this dead place some business. They seemed so irritated to do it though, even though the tools were all right there. This country is so ****ed up. They said $10 cash only and pay up front. I said ok sure, like it's a big ****ing deal. Just do it and shut the **** up. You have a hydraulic jack right there and it'll take you 2 ****ing seconds.


Come to Chicago. The guy at the gas station will be so irritated you even asked he might shoot you. He then said I'd have to leave the car for an hour and it would be $34 for a plug. Needless to say I'd never even buy gas there either. I found a guy 2 streets over that does it for $11 (but cash only). Stops his other job, takes care of you in 3 minutes and you're on your way.

I wanted to go back to him recently because I had a slow leak but passed a garage on Halsted that obviously serves alot of cabbies because that's all I ever see there. I pull up and he's in his ethnic robe gibbering with his bud. I finally had to interrupt him to ask how much to plug a tire. He asks "What kind of car is it?" (like WTF does it matter?). I point, he sees it's not a cab and says $35. I drive off. **** those people.

Remember when all gas stations had a FREE air pump too? Now the machines here even take debit/credit cards.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Oh My said:


> Most cars don't even have a spare and jack anymore. It's an option. They're giving you basically a can of Fix-a-flat and an air pump.


This is all that you get with the Fusion Hybrid. This is allright if you run over a nail and it is not that far to somewhere to get it plugged, but if you hit a pothole, you must call a tow truck, as no air pump and can of Fix-a-Flat will help you there. Ford does give you a fake spare and a jack for the gasolene version of the Fusion. I have been trying to get one for my hybrids, but the Parts Departments at the various dealers keep balking on ordering it. I do not like the fake spare, but a real one will not go anywhere in a Fusion. At least the fake spare will allow me to limp it somewhere to get another tyre. Ford used to be so good about parts. In fact, there was a time that you could get parts for any Ford made since 1903, from Ford. You might have had to pay a pretty penny for certain parts, but Ford had the dies, still, and would make it for you if it did not have one in stock. I understand that recently, Ford sold off all of its back parts inventories and its dies, so the parts are still out there, just more difficult to acquire. The catch for the back parts was that it had to be a regular production car and there had to be at least one, somewhere in the world, that Ford could confirm was still running.



TwoFiddyMile said:


> Problem with the tires is the lug nuts.
> Auto shops tighten them down with the electric wrench SO tight it's difficult to loosen them.





Mr. T said:


> Stomp on it.





rtaatl said:


> Exactly, everyone should be taught the foot technique with tire partially on the ground so it doesn't move. One stomp til you hear the lug nut "screech" in place...lol





Oh My said:


> Yup, especially with that aluminium (or whatever) folding wrench they now give you that twists and contorts. Hoping it doesn't break before you get them all off.


This is one, of several, reasons why I pay for decent four-way lug wrenches. With the car still on the ground, you put the lug wrench onto the nut so that the arms sit at an easy angle. You put your foot onto the arm closest to the ground and grasp with both hands the arm that is up in the air. As you push with the foot, you pull with your arms. It has never failed me. I have, however, fallen on my can more than once.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Mr. T said:


> It just amazes me the amount of people who can't to do simple tire changes any more. Like really? I had it done and gone in 20 mins. You're lucky if you get a RSS truck in an hour, plus the time to change and pay.


I changed the tire on my mom's ford festiva in the early 90s, when I was maybe 11 or so. It was really hard to get the lugs to loosen on those little 13" wheels.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> I changed the tire on my mom's ford festiva in the early 90s, when I was maybe 11 or so. It was really hard to get the lugs to loosen on those little 13" wheels.


And those wheel locks they talk you into are real fun (and sometimes impossible) to get off while your stuck on the freeway.


----------



## poopy (Jun 28, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Problem with the tires is the lug nuts.
> Auto shops tighten them down with the electric wrench SO tight it's difficult to loosen them.





Mr. T said:


> Stomp on it.





rtaatl said:


> Exactly, everyone should be taught the foot technique with tire partially on the ground so it doesn't move.





Another Uber Driver said:


> ...put your foot onto the arm... as you push with the foot, you pull with your arms...I have fallen on my can more than once.


Just wow @ all the people getting wheel work performed at shops that don't use torque regulation on their impact wrench.



JaxBeachDriver said:


> ...when I was maybe 11 or so. It was really hard to get the lugs to loosen on those little 13" wheels.


^JBD gets a pass, as she was only rocking that adolescent strength.

Remember as you wisely choose your repair shop... warped brake rotors can be a real ****in' hoot.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

poopy said:


> Just wow @ all the people getting wheel work performed at shops that don't use torque regulation on their impact wrench.
> 
> Remember as you wisely choose your repair shop... warped brake rotors can be a real ****in' hoot.


That would be most of them. Most of these places impact those lug nuts so hard that I have seen people put the old style jack onto the end of the one-way lug wrench just to get enough torque/leverage to get loose a lug nut. The shops might have gotten away with impacting those nuts on hard back in the days of drum brakes, but, as you so correctly state, it can warp rotors. I once drove a rental cab that had warped rotors. I drove it off the lot, went two blocks, turned around and brought it right back. I told them either to replace the warped rotors or give me something else. The Shop Foreman told me to go somewhere else to rent, so I did.


----------



## poopy (Jun 28, 2015)

My one and only time of being on the receiving end of an establishment's overtorqued impact wrench -- I returned and had them take off the wheels. After they confirmed there were damages, I proceeded to make a big enough nuisance of myself...
parts replaced, and complaints filed.

One frozen lugnut incident should be enough for any customer, in their lifetime.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

poopy said:


> My one and only time of being on the receiving end of an establishment's overtorqued impact wrench -- I returned and had them take off the wheels. After they confirmed there were damages, I proceeded to make a big enough nuisance of myself...
> parts replaced, and complaints filed.
> 
> One frozen lugnut incident should be enough for any customer, in their lifetime.


Thanks for your input in this. Good to know. I'm a rather large guy and muscular as well. Thought it was just me that had this lugnut problem numerous times over decades of driving.


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

Mr. T said:


> View attachment 12568
> I knew I shouldn't have gone out tonight. I won't be continuing like some of the crap uber drivers, and cabbies.
> 
> I also would like to point out I changed in under 20 mins in the pouring rain like a real man in didn't pay to have someone else do it


My uber car has a full size spare on a matched wheel.

Whats your problem?


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

Mr. T said:


> I knew I shouldn't have gone out tonight. I won't be continuing like some of the crap uber drivers, and cabbies.
> 
> I also would like to point out I changed in under 20 mins in the pouring rain like a real man in didn't pay to have someone else do it


It's all those damn gold chains flattening tire, lose the chains save the tires


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Mr. T said:


> View attachment 12568
> I knew I shouldn't have gone out tonight. I won't be continuing like some of the crap uber drivers, and cabbies.
> 
> I also would like to point out I changed in under 20 mins in the pouring rain like a real man in didn't pay to have someone else do it


Changing a wheel - not impressive.

No tire iron, no jack; you loosened lugs with teeth then lifted car up with left arm while removing wheel with right arm - impressive.


----------



## poopy (Jun 28, 2015)

Oh My said:


> Thanks for your input in this...


... and good luck to you sir in your new home.
I hope you find prosperity.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

poopy said:


> ... and good luck to you sir in your new home.
> I hope you find prosperity.


Thanks. Moving truck comes Tuesday morning!


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

poopy said:


> My one and only time of being on the receiving end of an establishment's overtorqued impact wrench -- I returned and had them take off the wheels. After they confirmed there were damages, I proceeded to make a big enough nuisance of myself...
> parts replaced, and complaints filed.
> 
> One frozen lugnut incident should be enough for any customer, in their lifetime.


^^^
Once I bought tires and the place that I bought them from tightened the lugs so tight that it warped two rotors and one of the lugs actually started pulling out and damaged two aluminum rims. 
Whenever you buy tires, always ask if they use a torque wrench for the final tightening and do the tightening in sequence.... lotta idiots working in tire stores like when they put directional tires on going in the wrong direction.


----------



## Mr. T (Jun 27, 2015)

merkurfan said:


> My uber car has a full size spare on a matched wheel.
> 
> Whats your problem?


I drive a crossover, very few them have actual full size tires, and even fewer with a matching rim


----------



## Mr. T (Jun 27, 2015)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Once I bought tires and the place that I bought them from tightened the lugs so tight that it warped two rotors and one of the lugs actually started pulling out and damaged two aluminum rims.
> Whenever you buy tires, always ask if they use a torque wrench for the final tightening and do the tightening in sequence.... lotta idiots working in tire stores like when they put directional tires on going in the wrong direction.


Go to legit places. I went to Costco. Not a single issue.

I also went in yesterday and cashed in my road hazard warranty. I had a new ride on and find in 45 mins


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

Mr. T said:


> I drive a crossover, very few them have actual full size tires, and even fewer with a matching rim


Mine didnt come with one either. But it has one now.


----------



## Mr. T (Jun 27, 2015)

XUberMike said:


> It's all those damn gold chains flattening tire, lose the chains save the tires


That must be it. I'm just making so much money, I'm balling like Mayweather


----------



## Mr. T (Jun 27, 2015)

merkurfan said:


> Mine didnt come with one either. But it has one now.


My old Jetta had one, and you could pull the sticker off and the rest of the plastic hub caps and it matched lol. But in my current car it's incredibly noticeable


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

Mr. T said:


> That must be it. I'm just making so much money, I'm balling like Mayweather


Damn that Mayweather fight night was a good Screwber night...The fight, Dodger home game AND a Clipper Staple Playoff game.


----------



## Mr. T (Jun 27, 2015)

XUberMike said:


> Damn that Mayweather fight night was a good Screwber night...The fight, Dodger home game AND a Clipper Staple Playoff game.


There was a fight that night? I must have missed it


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Mr. T said:


> Go to legit places. I went to Costco. Not a single issue.
> 
> I also went in yesterday and cashed in my road hazard warranty. I had a new ride on and find in 45 mins


Costco's tire center is the worst place on the planet. Unlike the rest of Costco where service is excellent, the tire center in Jacksonville, Fl., belongs in the 9th circle of hell. I will gladly pay extra to get tires elsewhere.


----------



## Mr. T (Jun 27, 2015)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Costco's tire center is the worst place on the planet. Unlike the rest of Costco where service is excellent, the tire center in Jacksonville, Fl., belongs in the 9th circle of hell. I will gladly pay extra to get tires elsewhere.


Never had an issue


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

Oh My said:


> Come to Chicago. The guy at the gas station will be so irritated you even asked he might shoot you. He then said I'd have to leave the car for an hour and it would be $34 for a plug. Needless to say I'd never even buy gas there either. I found a guy 2 streets over that does it for $11 (but cash only). Stops his other job, takes care of you in 3 minutes and you're on your way.
> 
> I wanted to go back to him recently because I had a slow leak but passed a garage on Halsted that obviously serves alot of cabbies because that's all I ever see there. I pull up and he's in his ethnic robe gibbering with his bud. I finally had to interrupt him to ask how much to plug a tire. He asks "What kind of car is it?" (like WTF does it matter?). I point, he sees it's not a cab and says $35. I drive off. **** those people.
> 
> Remember when all gas stations had a FREE air pump too? Now the machines here even take debit/credit cards.


They used to be free, before people started cutting, stealing, and/or messing up the hoses. People don't respect other peoples' property anymore. I can't really blame them for charging.


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

Mr. T said:


> Go to legit places. I went to Costco. Not a single issue.
> 
> I also went in yesterday and cashed in my road hazard warranty. I had a new ride on and find in 45 mins


I've always been satisfied with Discount Tires/Americas Tires. Bought about 8 sets of tires there. Never an issue with service or warranty work. Usually, about the best prices for quality tires.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

TeleSki said:


> They used to be free, before people started cutting, stealing, and/or messing up the hoses. People don't respect other peoples' property anymore. I can't really blame them for charging.


Not where I'm from.


----------



## Mr. T (Jun 27, 2015)

TeleSki said:


> They used to be free, before people started cutting, stealing, and/or messing up the hoses. People don't respect other peoples' property anymore. I can't really blame them for charging.


QuickTrip still has them for free


----------



## Mr. T (Jun 27, 2015)

They also all very well lit and all the cops hangout the there which helps I think


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

I have run flat tires, which sound like a great idea until you actually get a flat and have to take your car to the dealership and leave it overnight.

I keep a portable air pump in the trunk. It plugs into the cig lighter. It actually works great unlike the one's from like ten years ago. The company that makes them is named Slime. Really.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Old Rocker said:


> I have run flat tires, which sound like a great idea until you actually get a flat and have to take your car to the dealership and leave it overnight.
> 
> I keep a portable air pump in the trunk. It plugs into the cig lighter. It actually works great unlike the one's from like ten years ago. The company that makes them is named Slime. Really.


Cadillac was the first to have those "run flat" tires back in the 90s. My 2002 DTS also had "limp home" and a "battery saver" mode. It was supposed to shut down non-essential power accessories should the battery become weak. Funny I was stranded dead with no electric at all. No interior lights/lamps. Not even a click/click sound when turning the key. DEAD at 6 months old. The dealership hadn't a clue. GM "engineers" didn't either.

Hank at the gas station traced it back to the factory alarm system. All you had to do was disconnect the battery terminals, reconnect and the car would start. I carried a wrench that fit the battery bolts since then. The Lemon Law and GM attorneys wanted to know the secret. I wouldn't tell them. The car was repurchased by them.

Don't believe the hype.


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

Oh My said:


> Cadillac was the first to have those "run flat" tires back in the 90s. My 2002 DTS also had "limp home" and a "battery saver" mode. It was supposed to shut down non-essential power accessories should the battery become weak. Funny I was stranded dead with no electric at all. No interior lights/lamps. Not even a click/click sound when turning the key. DEAD at 6 months old. The dealership hadn't a clue. GM "engineers" didn't either.
> 
> Hank at the gas station traced it back to the factory alarm system. All you had to do was disconnect the battery terminals, reconnect and the car would start. I carried a wrench that fit the battery bolts since then. The Lemon Law and GM attorneys wanted to know the secret. I wouldn't tell them. The car was repurchased by them.
> 
> Don't believe the hype.


Oh no, I don't like them at all. I'd rather have a full size spare. One time I got caught in a Thanksgiving snow storm 300 miles from anyone who had a matching run flat. I had to buy a regular tire on Monday and was a day late getting back to work from vacation. That was on my last car with high performance tires. $300 a tire.


----------



## AJUber (Jun 23, 2015)

I Had same issue on Sunday ...mid day . 
I hit a item left on the freeway. destroyed my front right tire. ruined my day too. 
fixed my self and this morning bought new tire . it sux saps your energy you don't want to go back out


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

AJUber said:


> I Had same issue on Sunday ...mid day .
> I hit a item left on the freeway. destroyed my front right tire. ruined my day too.
> fixed my self and this morning bought new tire . it sux saps your energy you don't want to go back out


Good that you came out of it safely. A high speed blowout on the freeway (or anywhere) is bad news.


----------



## Willzuber (Aug 28, 2015)

The last time I had a tire looking like that I was texting and hit a strong curb. The front/right side of my car jumped up like 3 feet in the air. I felt like Joey Chitwood for a moment.


----------



## Mr. T (Jun 27, 2015)

Willzuber said:


> The last time I had a tire looking like that I was texting and hit a strong curb. The front/right side of my car jumped up like 3 feet in the air. I felt like Joey Chitwood for a moment.


I will not confirm or deny anything other than I was trying to pick up a pax


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

Mr. T said:


> It just amazes me the amount of people who can't to do simple tire changes any more. Like really? I had it done and gone in 20 mins. You're lucky if you get a RSS truck in an hour, plus the time to change and pay.


My first car, a Honda, was prone to nails and flats. Anyways I got down to under 10 min changing tires by hand. It probably helped that I kept a floor jack in the trunk, and not the standard jack that comes with the cars, and only had 4 lugs. Now, if I see a tire shop within a couple blocks I will drive it even if it is flat ( I know, its bad), but I would never call someone.

I recently had a blow out and drove my vehicle for about 2 miles just to get to an emergency lane to change the tire. I saw the exit was only a 3/4 a mile away, so I said, the hell with it, what's 3/4's more of a mile, especially now a days that people crash into cars on the side of the freeway like its going out of style. I did not want to be known as the guy changing a flat that was killed by someone texting. I was really, really surprised to find out that I did not bend or crack the rim. I figured I would just eat the cost.


----------



## AJUber (Jun 23, 2015)

I Had same issue on Sunday ...mid day . 
I hit a item left on the freeway. destroyed my front right tire. ruined my day too. 
fixed my self and this morning bought new tire . it sux saps your energy you don't want to go back out


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Mr. T said:


> I will not confirm or deny anything other than I was trying to pick up a pax


Yup. Winter downtown/construction war zone Chicago. Tire pressure indicator came on, checked pressure on the dash and it was falling by the second. This was no screw or nail! Inner sidewall SLASHED by something. Had to buy a used tire. Should be making enough money with rideshare to put a few $$ aside for these things when putting in 50 hours a week but no dice.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Crap, that sux! I get used to get my tires at America's Tire Co or Costco. Hope your week is full of surges to make up for it!


----------



## Mr. T (Jun 27, 2015)

DocT said:


> Crap, that sux! I get used to get my tires at America's Tire Co or Costco. Hope your week is full of surges to make up for it!


I started going to lineman school and the gym during the week. Uber is exclusively for weekends now


----------



## antiuber$ (Aug 14, 2015)

Spray some WD 40 it will turn easy.


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

aren't pax supposed to change your flat tire???? This is rideshare.


----------



## Stratos (Jun 3, 2015)

Same thing happened to me my first time ever driving. I shut it down limped home ( I was close to where I live) and changed it. Next day got a new tire. One thing about doing Uber part time is that I make enough money where my Uber paycheck pays for any and all car repairs and upkeep. My heart goes out to every Uber driver that does this full time. A flat or major repair job would kill you for a while, where for me I still have my full time job that pays my bills.

Well done on changing it yourself and being wise enough to not Ubering on a spare.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Stratos said:


> Same thing happened to me my first time ever driving. I shut it down limped home ( I was close to where I live) and changed it. Next day got a new tire. One thing about doing Uber part time is that I make enough money where my Uber paycheck pays for any and all car repairs and upkeep. My heart goes out to every Uber driver that does this full time. A flat or major repair job would kill you for a while, where for me I still have my full time job that pays my bills.
> 
> Well done on changing it yourself and being wise enough to not Ubering on a spare.


You'd have less repairs if you didnt Uber at all.
Gently pointing out the UberMath in your post.
Just doing my job, sir.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Mr. T said:


> It just amazes me the amount of people who can't to do simple tire changes any more. Like really? I had it done and gone in 20 mins. You're lucky if you get a RSS truck in an hour, plus the time to change and pay.


Hey... keep in mind that the scissor jacks and lug wrenches included with a car these days are NOT the same as the ones a lot of grew up with. They are garbage that can make a 10 minute job an hour long, dangerous wrestling match.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> You'd have less repairs if you didnt Uber at all.
> Gently pointing out the UberMath in your post.
> Just doing my job, sir.


I lost two tires to potholes this winter, two weeks apart.
The only good thing to come of it is I discovered that my cheap replacement tires ($65/ea) are more durable than my $200 Conti's or Michelin's... noisier, but more durable.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

UberXking said:


> aren't pax supposed to change your flat tire???? This is rideshare.


^^^
Or at least ask them to hold your nuts.... lug nuts that is.


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Or at least ask them to hold your nuts.... lug nuts that is.


PERFECT Doober!!! Next time I get a flat I'll just ask pax " would you rather change my tire or hold my nuts?". Should be requirement in UberX issued driver manual.


----------



## UberDriver2564 (Sep 27, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> You'd have less repairs if you didnt Uber at all.
> Gently pointing out the UberMath in your post.
> Just doing my job, sir.


Okay not trying to be rude or anything, but I've noticed in multiple threads that you often make remarks that seem to be discouraging to other Uber drivers. He didn't say that his Uber paycheck goes entirely to car repairs and upkeep, he just said its enough to cover those expenses. So he probably still has some extra cash in his pocket. I commend him for using his free time to put some extra cash in his pocket. I'm not sure if your just a troll or actually a bitter driver who has something against Uber drivers...


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

UberDriver2564 said:


> Okay not trying to be rude or anything, but I've noticed in multiple threads that you often make remarks that seem to be discouraging to other Uber drivers. He didn't say that his Uber paycheck goes entirely to car repairs and upkeep, he just said its enough to cover those expenses. So he probably still has some extra cash in his pocket. I commend him for using his free time to put some extra cash in his pocket. I'm not sure if your just a troll or actually a bitter driver who has something against Uber drivers...


^^^
Sometimes the reality of the matter is discouraging. 
Cash in your pocket doesn't necessarily translate into money in the bank in the long run. 
You can call posters "trolls" and "bitter", but when you sign up for Uber for a stated list of prices, namely mileage, minimums and SRF fees, and then after you have made an investment of time and money (your vehicle), they pull the rug out from under you by cutting your mileage in half and increase the SRF and decimate the no-show fee.... the "partner" has a right to be a little pissed and bitter. 
If Uber and Lyft went back to the fares of 2.5 years ago, then everybody would be happy while still decimating the cab companies.


----------



## UberDriver2564 (Sep 27, 2015)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Sometimes the reality of the matter is discouraging.
> Cash in your pocket doesn't necessarily translate into money in the bank in the long run.
> You can call posters "trolls" and "bitter", but when you sign up for Uber for a stated list of prices, namely mileage, minimums and SRF fees, and then after you have made an investment of time and money (your vehicle), they pull the rug out from under you by cutting your mileage in half and increase the SRF and decimate the no-show fee.... the "partner" has a right to be a little pissed and bitter.
> If Uber and Lyft went back to the fares of 2.5 years ago, then everybody would be happy while still decimating the cab companies.


I can't really comment on the fares of 2.5 years ago as I am a new driver, however, I'm coming from a standpoint of someone who has a full time job that pays their bills and only uses Uber to add some extra cash in my pocket which, to me, seems to be the only rational reason to be an Uber driver, I would never consider using Uber as a full time job, considering the fact that Uber is not even obligated to pay me full-time wages. Anyone using Uber as a full-time job should seriously reconsider that decision (unless you have an awesome market and strategy that you have figured out a way to make decent money from). I just find it a bit obnoxious for someone who is an Uber driver to be going around making comments to intentionally discourage drivers. I came into Uber and never once thought, oh I'm going to make thousands of dollars. I own a car that I plan to drive into the ground, would I drive a luxury car for Uber? Probably not. There are many things to consider in this and just going around and commenting...oh you'd have no expense if you didn't drive at all....that to me is unnecessary...


----------



## Stratos (Jun 3, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> You'd have less repairs if you didnt Uber at all.
> Gently pointing out the UberMath in your post.
> Just doing my job, sir.


This is not true. The repairs would come about all the same just with driving for Uber they come quicker. Having Uber as a PT job helps covers those repairs and upkeep that would other wise come out of my FT job.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Stratos said:


> This is not true. The repairs would come about all the same just with driving for Uber they come quicker. Having Uber as a PT job helps covers those repairs and upkeep that would other wise come out of my FT job.


Well, except that 'all the same' also means far more often.
I haven't gone through two sets of tires (and two wheels - thank you CLE potholes) in a year since my days as a 20 something on the road in sales.
Same goes for brakes, oil changes, etc.

The total amount in maintenance and repairs may be the same for the amount of miles you put on your car - 
but the expense is no longer spread over a long period of time - it's frequent. 
And if your drive enough, even part-time, that frequency of cost is going to eat up a significant portion of your already low earnings.

Of course it will vary from driver to driver and circumstance to circumsatnce...

I've been meeting Uber drivers lately who are 'driving for a cause'... like to earn enough to pay for an anniversary party, or a vacation. 
I thought that was pretty smart 
(as long as they don't get sucked into the vacuum of Uber which can be like a crack habit).


----------

